

Half plant half animal, slug with photosynthesis ability - amih
http://www.msnbc.msn.com/id/34824610/ns/technology_and_science-science/?GT1=43001

======
jacquesm
"The researchers used a radioactive tracer to be sure that the slugs are
actually producing the chlorophyll themselves, as opposed to just stealing the
ready-made pigment from algae. In fact, the slugs incorporate the genetic
material so well, they pass it on to further generations of slugs."

That is simply mind blowing. So essentially the case is made that DNA that you
_eat_ ends up in your genetic lineage ?!

That means that there might be serious repercussions from ingesting genetic
material.

I find that in some way bigger news than the slug that does photosynthesis,
mind boggling as it is.

